# We always say he needs a helmet



## Leeseebat (Jun 27, 2006)

i found this webage on the pitbull forum i'm on and couldnt resist!!


----------



## Gizmo's Mommy (Oct 22, 2006)

OMG too cute.


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

lol that's so cute!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

:lol: That is so cute!! :lol:


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

that's adorable!!


----------



## Poco'sMom (Jun 21, 2006)

LOL how cute is Monte in that helmet??


----------



## momto4chihuahuas (Nov 13, 2006)

hahaha that is too cute!


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

That's so cute!


----------



## AlekonaKini (Feb 6, 2005)

LOL!! So does Jada.. where can we get one of those?


----------



## toby'smom (Jun 11, 2006)

oh my goodness, I laughed and laughed when I seen this picture. How adorable!


----------

